# Internet radio and using an Android



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about phone compatibility in your decision to purchase a phone to be honest. Pick the phone that works best for you. 

That said, I'll check if my phone's USB function works when plugged into the car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you can play internet music through your headphone jack, you can plug that jack into the Cruze's AUX port. The big problem with Android is that it doesn't allow access to the "external" memory card via USB at the same time Android is using the card. Both Blackberry and Windows Mobile 6.x and earler didn't have this restriction.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

usb cord will charge your android. i havent been able to play pandora through the car with the usb but you can with the aux cord


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I bought the $20 universal sticky mount from Verizon and stuck it to the "flat" spot just above 5th gear. It's high enough that it's out of the way of my shifting but it's close enough for me to run the car charger from the center console and the AUX cable from the center glove box to my Casio Commando smartphone. The AUX cable is thin enough that I don't have to run it through the cable gap on the driver's side of the center console. This setup allows to use the phone for voice, music, and navigation (unlimited data plan) at the same time and keeps the phone out of the way. My son ran the AUX cable through the power cord so now I only have to look for one cord when I put the phone in place. Granted I can't use the car's stereo to control the music selection, but my 32GB memory card takes over half an hour for the car to index anyway.


----------



## Cleck (Dec 5, 2011)

jdubb11 said:


> usb cord will charge your android. i havent been able to play pandora through the car with the usb but you can with the aux cord


Correct, this is the way it works. The Cruze is not a PC, so you can't let it access the Android's memory card while it is plugged in via usb. It will only charge it. Any time I want to use Pandora, I just use the AUX.


----------

